# safguard and recuts



## Guest

was contacted over weekend by safguard to cover a zone in ohio 154 properties sounded good till i figured travel time gas and expenses,how can they expect you to do these for 30 a yard???needless to say i told them no way i could profit anything at that


----------



## Guest

What zone number? And could you just sub it all out. That's what we do. There are a ton of lawn companies!! I'm not telling you what to do or care what you do but we work for safeguard. They asked us to do the same about 2 years ago I lost money!! And it was a lot of computer work. But now that I did that for them its like they know we can get the work done and has made us now over 3 states and doing more work then I had ever ever thought. We sub a lot and yes subs suck but out of 5 you use you get one good one then just send him all the work. Look at a grass cut its 30 bucks or so. You take 5 dollars out of it and pay the sub every other week. I know it's not much but when you have the volume it's a lot! And all you did was have a person open up a email and put photos where they go. I think you said 154 properties that's just the start you'll get more if work gets done. I would call them and tell them you want them you made a mistake. And if you think it's to much ask for half the yards they just want it done they don't care how it gets done. good luck


----------



## david

ram it was zone 25 i believe i work for other nationals i just couldnt take it on right now,u might check into it


----------



## BamaPPC

I wouldn't accept $30 grass cuts...ever. They (Safeguard) are being paid the full amounts from the clients. Don't prostitute yourself or the market.


----------



## BPWY

At the start of 2011 they asked me about doing grass cuts.
I said sure, $50 and I'm all over them.

Guess how many I got. 0.0


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> At the start of 2011 they asked me about doing grass cuts.
> I said sure, $50 and I'm all over them.
> 
> Guess how many I got. 0.0


Yeah but you have to cuz everyday there's a new company starting up in property restoration. They'll do them for even less to get there foot in the door.


----------



## JenkinsHB

Yeah, and it's $30 for up to an acre.


----------



## BPWY

I've got plenty of local work for folks that truly appreciate what I do for them and their property.
I'm not about to work for free for a national.
They've got plenty of $$$ don't be so stingy.


----------



## david

if u do them for 30,next year you'll be doin g it for 20 then 15,this is how they keep lowering prices,vendors need to stick together or were all gonna be shafted..i didnt take offer because i know what they get and its a ripoff...im eating bologna off a job while their ordering prime rib off same job,something isnt right


----------



## thanohano44

d+jhomeservices said:


> if u do them for 30,next year you'll be doin g it for 20 then 15,this is how they keep lowering prices,vendors need to stick together or were all gonna be shafted..i didnt take offer because i know what they get and its a ripoff...im eating bologna off a job while their ordering prime rib off same job,something isnt right


Amen. In defense of safeguard, they're offering to get the work done at a lower rate than other nationals. Thats why their low prices.


----------



## Guest

Ok, here are 6 lawns i cut in Philly every 2 weeks. All are different properties and these only have front lawns (if you want to even call them lawns!) What would you guys charge for these??


----------



## thanohano44

BigDaddyPin said:


> Ok, here are 6 lawns i cut in Philly every 2 weeks. All are different properties and these only have front lawns (if you want to even call them lawns!) What would you guys charge for these??


$55. After fuel, drive time, insurance, e&o, offset various chargebacks(real or imagined) office time and storing the photos, fronting the work for 30-45 days and filing away work order and photos for 5 years, $55 is fair. The national gets $75 each. since we do all the work, $20 is good for them.


----------



## Guest

$80 recuts. Those my friend are the winners that help offset the losers


----------



## thanohano44

FremontREO said:


> $80 recuts. Those my friend are the winners that help offset the losers


Does that include the shrub trimming?


----------



## Guest

$75 is what i get for every one. I have 40 lawn and don't own a lawnmower! LOL Everything is done with weed whackers. 

I actually have 3 that dont have grass at all, we just weed whack the cracks in the sidewalk.


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> Does that include the shrub trimming?


I usually hit the shrubs 2 times a season


----------



## Guest

Bid all shrub and tree trimming.


----------



## Guest

Does anyone know how nationals find "vendors" to get their work done? 

I wish I knew where they looked, but where ever it is, they are constantly scouring ever source of labor where people are 

1) not aware of the fees Nationals are getting from the bank fee matrix

2) desperate to make some sort of income - you know something is better than nothing because the economy is so bad

If you want reasonable fees and to stop the downward trend by nationals and their threats of "accept the new rate or we will have to start recruiting in your area" YOU NEED TO EDUCATE THE PEOPLE THEY ARE CONSTATNTLY TRYING TO RECUITE

We all know they are braking laws left and right and no one has the money to fight them. If you try they will burry you in legal paper work so you can not afford the legal fees.

The only way to fight back is to prevent them from constantly victimizing YOU and the people they are trying to find to replace you.
Find them first. Educate them.

FYI one of those large nationals recently launches software that reviews all your bids in an effort to make you take a lower fee. From what I have heard so far, once you get the bid approved and start the work, they contact you telling you the fee must be reduced based on their estimate of the job. We all know it is just a way to pad their pockets. The reduced amount is not being refunded back to the banks.


----------



## JenkinsHB

Steve, that is exactly what I'm trying to do with my blog ... Educate.


----------



## thanohano44

vednor101 said:


> Does anyone know how nationals find "vendors" to get their work done?
> 
> I wish I knew where they looked, but where ever it is, they are constantly scouring ever source of labor where people are
> 
> 1) not aware of the fees Nationals are getting from the bank fee matrix
> 
> 2) desperate to make some sort of income - you know something is better than nothing because the economy is so bad
> 
> If you want reasonable fees and to stop the downward trend by nationals and their threats of "accept the new rate or we will have to start recruiting in your area" YOU NEED TO EDUCATE THE PEOPLE THEY ARE CONSTATNTLY TRYING TO RECUITE
> 
> We all know they are braking laws left and right and no one has the money to fight them. If you try they will burry you in legal paper work so you can not afford the legal fees.
> 
> The only way to fight back is to prevent them from constantly victimizing YOU and the people they are trying to find to replace you.
> Find them first. Educate them.
> 
> FYI one of those large nationals recently launches software that reviews all your bids in an effort to make you take a lower fee. From what I have heard so far, once you get the bid approved and start the work, they contact you telling you the fee must be reduced based on their estimate of the job. We all know it is just a way to pad their pockets. The reduced amount is not being refunded back to the banks.


Just dont depend 100% on this work.


----------



## Guest

*Education*

We are in P&P business and we see a lot of post on the craiglist from some companies, including Berghorts offering jobs in our state with 45% cut from the industry standards. They pay 12.00 per lock box. I pay same amount for the lock box just to get sent to me, not to mention, that someone has to hang it and pay for gas. I don't know if these companies are finding any contractors or not, but I will not move a finger for 45% cut. I think that people around should be educated on what standards are to fight these scammers.


----------



## thanohano44

metropaintingco said:


> We are in P&P business and we see a lot of post on the craiglist from some companies, including Berghorts offering jobs in our state with 45% cut from the industry standards. They pay 12.00 per lock box. I pay same amount for the lock box just to get sent to me, not to mention, that someone has to hang it and pay for gas. I don't know if these companies are finding any contractors or not, but I will not move a finger for 45% cut. I think that people around should be educated on what standards are to fight these scammers.


Wow. I've never seen them that low.


----------



## Guest

*education*

Me too. 
After I rose my concern on the lock box pricing I was told that they don't hang them????????
Well, not sure what is a pricing for.... (conventional loans)

They are offering 21.00 per QY of debris removal (CV) and so on and so for. They are not the first one who is offering such pay. I am just carious what is going on. They said that they have 75 vendors happily working for them, wonder who those vendors are......
Well, FHA goes bit better, Berghorst only cutting 45% off the allowable. 
All of the companies who contacted us are working with Bank of America..... They have 60 day delay with the pay..... Is there some sort of scam or this is a common practice - still trying to figure this out.


----------



## Guest

*education*

So, bottom line - people looking to get in P&P business, be aware of pricing and be aware of what is happening on the market now.


----------



## david

here was a new ad in my craiglist area today up and comin g fast growing p_p company will pay 20.00 for recurring maid and recurr yards 10.00 trip charge up to 50 miles,i guess they would,wonder how long they'll be in business.lol


----------



## Guest

*This is what we are seeing as well*

I think this is new type of scam. I don't believe that there are sane people who is willing to do that


----------



## david

oh metro their is,point is though once they see expenses they know then their makin squat sad but true


----------



## BPWY

$12 less discount lock boxes is the HUD rate..... according to Cyprexx.


----------



## Guest

*education*

Hmm, HUD Pays 20.00, minus 25 % it makes 15.00. Safguard pays 20.00 for majority of the loans without taking off the percent. Not sure about FAS. There is always a choice - accept it or not. I went on google and looked up some complains in regards to some fast growing P&P cpmpanies. Looks like they like not to pay after all. I wonder if Berghorst, Cyprexx and some others are contracted with other companies who is contracted with Banks which explains the double percentage is any pay whatsoever.


----------



## HollandPPC

BPWY said:


> $12 less discount lock boxes is the HUD rate..... according to Cyprexx.


We always get 35.00 out of them for lockbox.


----------



## HollandPPC

metropaintingco said:


> Hmm, HUD Pays 20.00, minus 25 % it makes 15.00. Safguard pays 20.00 for majority of the loans without taking off the percent. Not sure about FAS. There is always a choice - accept it or not. I went on google and looked up some complains in regards to some fast growing P&P cpmpanies. Looks like they like not to pay after all. I wonder if Berghorst, Cyprexx and some others are contracted with other companies who is contracted with Banks which explains the double percentage is any pay whatsoever.


In regards to Berghorst they are a freaking joke. They are located in my home town. Their vendors work I see is a complete joke. I am always fixing their f ups. On top of that their direct employees are even worse. Does not surprise me their cut. Personally know the owners Doug and Heather. Watch out.


----------



## Guest

No wonder, with that pay they offer.... I would not do a booo


----------



## Guest

you guys getting 35.00 from FAS? I saw that they use different type of the lockboxes


----------



## Guest

on the other hand, I posted memo today on the craiglist with the links to HUD memos with the pricing. My post had not been terminated yet...... I just don't get how some can dare offer 12.00 pay for the lockbox, I just can't get over it.... What a waste of my time........


----------



## JenkinsHB

HollandPPC said:


> In regards to Berghorst they are a freaking joke. They are located in my home town. Their vendors work I see is a complete joke. I am always fixing their f ups. On top of that their direct employees are even worse. Does not surprise me their cut. Personally know the owners Doug and Heather. Watch out.


Sorry to call you on this but I know Heather and Doug as well and you are totally off base. I've been working with them for three years and I don't have complaints. Last year I did over a million dollars in business with them.


----------



## Guest

JenkinsHB said:


> Sorry to call you on this but I know Heather and Doug as well and you are totally off base. I've been working with them for three years and I don't have complaints. Last year I did over a million dollars in business with them.


A million dollars in business means nothing if no profit.


----------



## JenkinsHB

mbobbish734 said:


> A million dollars in business means nothing if no profit.


Did I somehow imply that?


----------



## Guest

JenkinsHB said:


> Did I somehow imply that?


Yeah.


----------



## JenkinsHB

mbobbish734 said:


> Yeah.


Then I apologize for misleading you.


----------



## HollandPPC

JenkinsHB said:


> Sorry to call you on this but I know Heather and Doug as well and you are totally off base. I've been working with them for three years and I don't have complaints. Last year I did over a million dollars in business with them.


You have enough of a profit to drive around a nice new mustang like they do.


----------



## Guest

Hmm, you would be first one to make million in profit in P&P field. The rest work their ass off and hardly make 10th of what you do. Should share the story


----------



## JenkinsHB

whoa whoa whoa. back up here. I didn't say a million in profit. In 2010 we did 1.6 million in revenue.


----------



## Guest

Wow, ok, in revenue. Please share how.


----------



## HollandPPC

JenkinsHB said:


> whoa whoa whoa. back up here. I didn't say a million in profit. In 2010 we did 1.6 million in revenue.


And so the story changes. They have trained you well at Berghorst.


----------



## JenkinsHB

I do a lot of training with my field crews, making sure that who ever I send to a property will come back with the same pictures/paperwork/results. I train my office staff to create bids that are highly detailed and accurate. I track what bid approvals each of my clients approves and I make sure we bid those items competitively. Seriously though, if you provide excellent customer service and exceptional results to your clients they keep coming back for more. My blog has most of the tools on it that I use.


----------



## JenkinsHB

HollandPPC said:


> And so the story changes. They have trained you well at Berghorst.


Your posts are logically inaccurate. You first claim that I made no profit in my "million dollars in business" and then you claim I meant it as it was all profit. Please dude, stay honest.


----------



## Guest

yes, interesting. We do P&P, very detailed, educate, do rehab jobs, not small ones and we don't make such moneys in revenues. May be because we don't know what we are doing????????????????


----------



## JenkinsHB

I know Berghorst has a ton of work in Milwaukee. I used to cover it for them. You'll just have to negotiate on your prices. Are you familiar with the BAC authorization center?


----------



## david

lets please get back to what post was about,if you been in business long enough we all know we get it up the arsenal,most these companies are a joke they get rich why we barely survive until the contractors ban together and start controlling the pricing.


----------



## Guest

Yes, that exactly what we should do


----------



## HollandPPC

JenkinsHB said:


> Your posts are logically inaccurate. You first claim that I made no profit in my "million dollars in business" and then you claim I meant it as it was all profit. Please dude, stay honest.


I did not make that statement someone else did. Not the brightest crayon in the box are ya.


----------



## JenkinsHB

HollandPPC said:


> I did not make that statement someone else did. Not the brightest crayon in the box are ya.


Personal attacks are the best you have. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Guest

This is great!


----------



## HollandPPC

JenkinsHB said:


> Personal attacks are the best you have. I'll leave it at that.


If you can't read who posts what on a forum god help you with a work order.


----------



## JenkinsHB

HollandPPC said:


> If you can't read who posts what on a forum god help you with a work order.


Ouch. I'll take another.


----------



## Guest

HollandPPC said:


> If you can't read who posts what on a forum god help you with a work order.


Haha that was a good one.


----------



## HollandPPC

RamRod23 said:


> Haha that was a good one.


Just calling it the way I see it.


----------



## Guest

I don't know "Jenkins" but I do of Jenkins and I'm sure he is probably telling the truth. There is a lot of us companies that do 7 figure business in the P&P. The problem is that the profit margins have deteriorated to the point that the subs of the sub cannot make a decent profit. 

Example: Bank cannot dedicate staff to service 150,000 foreclosed properties this year so they sign contracts with Service Company *** and there is absolutely no way they can find/hire enough contractors to work this number of properties, let alone trained contractors, SO they hire a "Master" General Contractor to manage a block of States who then find/hire/train contractors. 

This "Ponzi" type scheme used to work for Amway, Tupperware and everyone else but as everyone knows those 2 companies are not marketing the Ponzi method like they use to because they understand the scheme cannot "hold water" for long. 

Can you Say Pyramid Scheme?

The Property Preservation business, in the current structure, will fail. Everyone in the "know" in this business knows that it is only a matter of time. Since EVERYONE that is hiring realizes that their time is limited than guess what?

THEY WANT A BIGGER PIECE OF THE PIE!!! Pad their own pocketbooks, pad the investors pocketbooks and retire RICH. 

Now because of this attitude...the normal contractor that can handle 10-25 work orders a week really stands no chance of turning much profit since it is very hard to get a good contract that produces better profits.

Risk vs reward?

Nothing new here though:::: Thats business. You might not like this but ask the small guy that was ran out of town by a Wallmart or a Super Target. They didn't like it either.

Sorry RANT OVER:whistling


----------



## Guest

That was my thought as well as Jenikins is probably one of the guys posting on our craiglist offering 45% discounted jobs . This is the only way to make 6 figures - rip off the field contractors.


----------



## Guest

It all rolls down hill doesn't it.


----------



## thanohano44

metropaintingco said:


> That was my thought as well as Jenikins is probably one of the guys posting on our craiglist offering 45% discounted jobs . This is the only way to make 6 figures - rip off the field contractors.


The field contractors need to say no!


----------



## david

im with than just say no:clap:


----------



## JenkinsHB

metropaintingco said:


> That was my thought as well as Jenikins is probably one of the guys posting on our craiglist offering 45% discounted jobs . This is the only way to make 6 figures - rip off the field contractors.


Funny. I cover 7 counties with my own employees. I only live 4 hours away from you, you can come and check out my operation here.


----------



## Guest

Yes, we need to say no.


----------



## HollandPPC

JenkinsHB said:


> Funny. I cover 7 counties with my own employees. I only live 4 hours away from you, you can come and check out my operation here.


For being such a smart and successful businessman in this industry I sure wouldn't be inviting other preservation contractors to come and view my "operation". If you are doing so well I wouldn't be willing to spill the beans. But what do I know you are netting, grossing, marking up, marking down like a million dollars.


----------



## Guest

here is a reply from BH on the negotiation offer 
As I have stated there is no negotiation on our pricing. We have great pricing that pays our vendors our vendors make a great profit. Wisconsin is very busy and there are other companies that would jump at the chance working with us for the pricing we have. ​ ​ Thank you for your time, we wish you all the best in your future endeavors, Berghorst is choosing not to move forward with your company at this time


----------



## JenkinsHB

Guess I'm just a nice guy who would like to see other contractors thrive in this industry.


----------



## HollandPPC

JenkinsHB said:


> Guess I'm just a nice guy who would like to see other contractors thrive in this industry.


Riiiight.


----------



## HollandPPC

metropaintingco said:


> here is a reply from BH on the negotiation offer
> As I have stated there is no negotiation on our pricing. We have great pricing that pays our vendors our vendors make a great profit. Wisconsin is very busy and there are other companies that would jump at the chance working with us for the pricing we have.
> 
> Thank you for your time, we wish you all the best in your future endeavors, Berghorst is choosing not to move forward with your company at this time


Basically they will find someone else to rape.


----------



## Guest

rated


----------



## JenkinsHB

It's actually 32% to 38.6%, but who's cares right? Why don't you tell everyone what the take home is on conventional wints as long as we're throwing numbers around. You're leaving out a big piece of the puzzle.


----------



## HollandPPC

metropaintingco said:


> Yes. Talked to the guy who works for them and he said they discount his work orders by 36-40 percent based on the performance and he drives from chicago to Milwaukee. Market is desperate I guess


As previously stated Berghorst are a bunch of scumbags. Unless you are the one guy who makes a million.


----------



## JenkinsHB

Holland you really have an axe to grind. So Berghorst pays $200 minus discount on a conventional wint. So if you get your work in on time and earn the lowest discount, your take home is $136. Let the personal attacks once again commence.


----------



## Guest

What is 38.6?


----------



## HollandPPC

JenkinsHB said:


> Holland you really have an axe to grind. So Berghorst pays $200 minus discount on a conventional wint. So if you get your work in on time and earn the lowest discount, your take home is $136. Let the personal attacks once again commence.


No axe to grind just know their tactics.


----------



## JenkinsHB

metropaintingco said:


> What is 38.6?


The top discount rate.


----------



## HollandPPC

JenkinsHB said:


> The top discount rate.


Also know as top rape rate.


----------



## Guest

JenkinsHB said:


> Holland you really have an axe to grind. So Berghorst pays $200 minus discount on a conventional wint. So if you get your work in on time and earn the lowest discount, your take home is $136. Let the personal attacks once again commence.


So you make $136 and Berghorst makes $64 for a wint??
Let's see, you used gas (or diesel $4.50/gallon!) to get there 
spent money on antifreeze (if done correctly should be about $8-$12 depending on #of fixtures) 
paid a helper (or double your time if by yourself)
Overhead, insurance, etc...
So how much did you make for that wint?? 
What did that break down to per hour??
I bet Berghorst made more money then you

By the way, I get MINIMUM of $200 for wints with my lowest paying broker, $250 for all others, and $275 when I do Freddie Mac.
That's on every wint, doesn't matter wet or dry, or if the crackheads stole all the plumbing.
No one takes a cut of any of my invoices and I don't upload photos (I do take photos ALWAYS, EVERY JOB, but that's only to CMA)

I understand that not everyone can get broker work due to region or whatever but if you have to work for nationals/regionals or worse if someone is getting work from them and subbing to you!!! And they are taking more then 20% of the invoice, you need to REALLY look at your cost and see if you are making money or making them rich off of your effort!


----------



## Guest

JenkinsHB said:


> The top discount rate.


WOW, didn't see that the discount went up to 38.6

So using my example above you would only make $122.80 (before cost) and they make $77.20????????? They are definitely making more money then you:blink:


----------



## JenkinsHB

Close, but BAC takes 20% off the top. Berghorst gets $24 plus money for pictures.


----------



## Guest

JenkinsHB said:


> Close, but BAC takes 20% off the top. Berghorst gets $24 plus money for pictures.


I don't work for BAC so I can't be 100% but it seems weird that a bank would take a 20% cut? Anyone doing BAC work can confirm that?


----------



## JenkinsHB

It's actually BAC Field Services, a company owned by BAC. It used to be Countrywide Field Services, before they were absorbed by BAC.


----------



## HollandPPC

BigDaddyPin said:


> I don't work for BAC so I can't be 100% but it seems weird that a bank would take a 20% cut? Anyone doing BAC work can confirm that?


Thank god I am not the only one getting this.


----------



## HollandPPC

JenkinsHB said:


> It's actually BAC Field Services, a company owned by BAC. It used to be Countrywide Field Services, before they were absorbed by BAC.


I would love to see your operation and how well you are doing with a almost 40% discount. Lol.


----------



## Guest

This makes my head ache......Then why BAC takes 20%


----------



## Guest

HollandPPC said:


> I would love to see your operation and how well you are doing with a almost 40% discount. Lol.


Actually, you know what? I think I am changing my opinion on this whole thing. I AM ACTUALLY FOR COMPANIES CHARGING HUGE DISCOUNTS.

Starting tomorrow, my company will sub out work.

Hey, if anyone wants to come to Philly and work for me for a 38.6% discount, you can start tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Guest

Now it makes sense - this is one company through the other company is servicing the other company and that is how we get 40% cut, with new ones it's 45%. Winterization 65.00 after all discounts. So, I pay my crew, gas, equipment and I go into the minusssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Guest

I am in


----------



## JenkinsHB

metropaintingco said:


> Now it makes sense - this is one company through the other company is servicing the other company and that is how we get 40% cut, with new ones it's 45%. Winterization 65.00 after all discounts. So, I pay my crew, gas, equipment and I go into the minusssssssssssssssssssssssss


You're close, but your percentages are off. It's still a total discount of 32% to 38.6%.


----------



## HollandPPC

BigDaddyPin said:


> Actually, you know what? I think I am changing my opinion on this whole thing. I AM ACTUALLY FOR COMPANIES CHARGING HUGE DISCOUNTS.
> 
> Starting tomorrow, my company will sub out work.
> 
> Hey, if anyone wants to come to Philly and work for me for a 38.6% discount, you can start tomorrow!!!!


Sweet. If you are doing SG recuts at 30.00 after discount. Let me see I would be getting 18.42. Heck yeah and that is assuming no chargebacks. Let me call my insurance agent and add you as additional insured right away.


----------



## david

think im getting raped by fas only getting 100 a wint:sad:


----------



## JenkinsHB

Grass pays $55 per recut after discount.


----------



## thanohano44

d+jhomeservices said:


> think im getting raped by fas only getting 100 a wint:sad:


Huh? I get $150 per dry wint for FAS.


----------



## Guest

d+jhomeservices said:


> think im getting raped by fas only getting 100 a wint:sad:


Yes you are:sad:


----------



## thanohano44

d+jhomeservices said:


> think im getting raped by fas only getting 100 a wint:sad:


Real wints done by a plumber cost about $400 on average. Or so I have been told.


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> Real wints done by a plumber cost about $400 on average. Or so I have been told.


Exactly! Call a plumber and tell him you need a wint done for $75:laughing:

Then tell him to wait 45 days to get paid


----------



## david

than did you ask for a increase or did they just give it to you,because i know i had to argue to get 100,how long you been with fas,i been with them 4 years,,,and is it true no recurr grass cut pays more then 45 if under 1/4 acre


----------



## Guest

HollandPPC said:


> I would love to see your operation and how well you are doing with a almost 40% discount. Lol.





BigDaddyPin said:


> Actually, you know what? I think I am changing my opinion on this whole thing. I AM ACTUALLY FOR COMPANIES CHARGING HUGE DISCOUNTS.
> 
> Starting tomorrow, my company will sub out work.
> 
> Hey, if anyone wants to come to Philly and work for me for a 38.6% discount, you can start tomorrow!!!!





thanohano44 said:


> Real wints done by a plumber cost about $400 on average. Or so I have been told.


Yes, forget about it in P&P world. BH pays 65.00, the rest of the companies pay based on the loan type minus 20-25 percent


----------



## HollandPPC

Sounds like a lot of raping going on around here except for a select few.


----------



## Guest

Ok, so what discount is over at FAS?


----------



## thanohano44

d+jhomeservices said:


> than did you ask for a increase or did they just give it to you,because i know i had to argue to get 100,how long you been with fas,i been with them 4 years,,,and is it true no recurr grass cut pays more then 45 if under 1/4 acre


Since 2004


----------



## thanohano44

metropaintingco said:


> Ok, so what discount is over at FAS?


I'm not sure how they do it now, but when we started with FAS, we named our prices. They've never asked us to come down on pricing ever.


----------



## david

that may be why,not sure how they figure everything nor do i know what they get paid but maybe they just give u a slight increease for every year your with them.


----------



## Guest

I work with FAs and I can't complain much, but we do rehab for them. I guess if Berghorst wasn't doing third party job, I guess it would be ok.......If you were to work for BAC directly


----------



## thanohano44

d+jhomeservices said:


> that may be why,not sure how they figure everything nor do i know what they get paid but maybe they just give u a slight increease for every year your with them.


No, we listed those prices when we started. It never changed. You can ask for increases. 

I think they have someone respond to craigslist ads to see what regionals and local companies pay in a certain area. Then they start finding those people to work for them direct. Thus yielding higher profits for them.


----------



## david

i'll let u know tommorow than what they say about an increase i may not have a job:clap:


----------



## Guest

Then don't ask


----------



## david

metro im not to worried really i know their other vendors within 50 mile area of me and their a joke,im always going redoing their wints and everything else.


----------



## thanohano44

d+jhomeservices said:


> metro im not to worried really i know their other vendors within 50 mile area of me and their a joke,im always going redoing their wints and everything else.



Be very careful, those hacks will sabotage your work. I've had it done to me in retribution for their chargebacks.


----------



## thanohano44

d+jhomeservices said:


> than did you ask for a increase or did they just give it to you,because i know i had to argue to get 100,how long you been with fas,i been with them 4 years,,,and is it true no recurr grass cut pays more then 45 if under 1/4 acre


Our recuts in AZ are $45 for FAS. Just grass no shrubs. $69 in Utah. $85 in Hawaii.


----------



## BPWY

thanohano44 said:


> Be very careful, those hacks will sabotage your work. I've had it done to me in retribution for their chargebacks.









I had a new vendor for the brothers do it to me right from the get go.
Cost me a lot of money, vendor management believed the lying sack of crap over me who had a reliable history with them. Along with being lying sacks of crap themselves.

And now I no longer work for them.


----------



## david

than was told this morning price increases will be on hold until after the holidays,they always come up with something at fas


----------



## mtmtnman

metropaintingco said:


> I work with FAs and I can't complain much, but we do rehab for them. I guess if Berghorst wasn't doing third party job, I guess it would be ok.......If you were to work for BAC directly



So you rehab the houses that should be torn down?? LOL!! We have had 3 FAS homes here that where total losses, rotten sill plates, crumbling foundations, leaking roofs Ect. that FAS did drywall patch work and painting in. Homes where sold dirt cheap for CASH after being on the market for over a year as they would not finance because of issues and torn down. FAS is a JOKE when it comes to this kind of stuff!! I was blown away when i worked for them years ago at the amount of BS work they got away with............


----------



## BPWY

Its just money to them.

They probably doubled the patch/paint bid so they made out like a bandit when they convinced the bank that a little cosmetic work would make the joint sell.


----------



## GTX63

metropaintingco said:


> Ok, so what discount is over at FAS?


Depends on the service. Trashouts for us were no discount up to 20 cyds. After that it was a sliding scale.
20% 25% on various other odds and ends.
Their percentages never mattered because they took their best cuts on chargebacks. :laughing:


----------



## GTX63

BPWY said:


> They probably doubled the patch/paint bid so they made out like a bandit when they convinced the bank that a little cosmetic work would make the joint sell.


We were embarrassed when the broker would get hold of FAS bid sheets. We made it a point to tell them the outrageous numbers on their sheets were not our bids, it was after their markups.


----------



## Guest

We never worked on houses where demolition is only a solution. It's a waste of time even to bid. I see approvals on the houses they have in good areas which realtors can potentially sell or city pushing on codes and those would be smaller jobs, usually......


----------



## REO2Rentals

BamaPPC said:


> I wouldn't accept $30 grass cuts...ever. They (Safeguard) are being paid the full amounts from the clients. Don't prostitute yourself or the market.


Thanks! hit the nail on head:bangin::bangin: Kid in neighbor cut it for $30.00 less than 10000 sq ft - no pics no b.s.


----------



## Guest

BigDaddyPin said:


> Ok, here are 6 lawns i cut in Philly every 2 weeks. All are different properties and these only have front lawns (if you want to even call them lawns!) What would you guys charge for these??



SafeGuard: go back and pickup the trash seen in pictures 2 and 3

:whistling


----------



## GTX63

Safeguard: Photo #1 (before) shows full sunlight. Photo #7 shows clouds and shadows in background. Pictures were obviously not taken at the same time and may be from previous grass cuts. Your invoice has therefore been reduced to zero. Please refer all questions to [email protected]


----------



## mtmtnman

GTX63 said:


> Safeguard: Photo #1 (before) shows full sunlight. Photo #7 shows clouds and shadows in background. Pictures were obviously not taken at the same time and may be from previous grass cuts. Your invoice has therefore been reduced to zero. Please refer all questions to [email protected]



F-In Idiots.......................


----------



## Guest

GTX63 said:


> Safeguard: Photo #1 (before) shows full sunlight. Photo #7 shows clouds and shadows in background. Pictures were obviously not taken at the same time and may be from previous grass cuts. Your invoice has therefore been reduced to zero. Please refer all questions to [email protected]


Please let us know that this didn't stick.


----------



## GTX63

Some years ago, we had a face to face meeting with some of their higher ups. We were explaining our processes and procedures for completing their initial services. In response to what I considered to be a unprofessional and rather crude discription by one of them about another contractor in our area, I offhandedly remarked that the crews we set aside for Safeguard average 60k per person. 
We paid them well because they were pros, worked 24/7, were good at what they did, and made us money. 
I knew from their expression that second I had made a mistake. I had thought they would be impressed that we were willing to pay good money for good results. Nope, if I was able to pay my guys that much money then they were paying me too much.
I could have smuggled some hacks by school bus from Agua Priente and they wouldn't have cared. But paying decent wages for hard work??? Now they had to rethink everything....


----------



## BPWY

GTX63 said:


> Safeguard: Photo #1 (before) shows full sunlight. Photo #7 shows clouds and shadows in background. Pictures were obviously not taken at the same time and may be from previous grass cuts. Your invoice has therefore been reduced to zero. Please refer all questions to [email protected]






In these parts it can go from full sun to full clouds in only a few mins.


----------



## GTX63

Safeguard should be sending out their spring memo for mowing season shortly. I think we have enough to keep our guys busy this year that we don't need the headache. In the past, we would get an email that they would be using professional landscaping companies for bulk orders...then around June we would get all of their overgrown properties. We would also get an email that they were assigning orders for $25 or $30 flat. Take or leave they would say. LOL. They wised up when they decided it was better to promise $50 or $60 and then just cut the invoice when they decided the photos were substandard.


----------



## Guest

I got the same banter last year as well. Started us off with only about 30 or so for Apr. By mid may we were up to 185. I ran into the "landscape company" they had contracted with a short time later and the owner had never done any type of pp/reo work. He just couldn't grasp the fact that you actually had to document your work 




GTX63 said:


> Safeguard should be sending out their spring memo for mowing season shortly. I think we have enough to keep our guys busy this year that we don't need the headache. In the past, we would get an email that they would be using professional landscaping companies for bulk orders...then around June we would get all of their overgrown properties. We would also get an email that they were assigning orders for $25 or $30 flat. Take or leave they would say. LOL. They wised up when they decided it was better to promise $50 or $60 and then just cut the invoice when they decided the photos were substandard.


----------



## mtmtnman

GTX63 said:


> Safeguard should be sending out their spring memo for mowing season shortly. I think we have enough to keep our guys busy this year that we don't need the headache. In the past, we would get an email that they would be using professional landscaping companies for bulk orders...then around June we would get all of their overgrown properties. We would also get an email that they were assigning orders for $25 or $30 flat. Take or leave they would say. LOL. They wised up when they decided it was better to promise $50 or $60 and then just cut the invoice when they decided the photos were substandard.




Better go read the sticky at the top. Your gonna go to the woodshed. Can't mention pricing anymore.....


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Better go read the sticky at the top. Your gonna go to the woodshed. Can't mention pricing anymore.....


So does that mean we can't inform anyone as to where a good deal is on gloves or locks? I think we got singled out due to, all being in one place. This definitely goes on in other areas here as well as the "complaining". Just wondering if anyone knew what straw broke the camels back so to speak.


----------



## JenkinsHB

The email to Robert Klein thread got the axe right before the sticky went up.


----------



## david

*hi*

im sure a lot of companies have people who watch these forums and im sure lot of complaining going on right now,but like moderator said just dont work for ones who cant pay,its time to stick together and run these lowballs out of business once and for all,i could go on but i better stop or i'll start cursing


----------

